# ILF Riser/Limb lengths and the resulting OA length?



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I would get a Black Bear warf riser to start with. These are approx 21". Put a pair of medium Black Max on there and you would have a sweet shooting recurve for your budget. With your draw I would stick to 62"+ bows and that combo would give you 64". The limbs would need to be [email protected] as they are rated on a 17" riser at mid pre load. Subtract 4# for a 21" riser, add 3# for your draw then approx 2# if you wind the bolts in giving you 45-46# at your draw.


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd thought of a warf but availability has slowed that pursuit and ILF risers are far easier to be had. Anyone else that can either tell me what combinations produce what length bows or recall how a similar thread was titled? Maybe a similar combination that you personally have had/seen good success with?


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

I know viper has some posts with the info you are looking for. In the sticky area under first recurve there is some info as well. 21" is 62"-66" and the 23" is 64"-68". I am thinking for the 25" is 66"-70". I had posted on the FITA forum about a entry level setup and Viper suggested trying a Korean made riser before buying. He mentioned the grip isn't for everyone. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks Arron, I found that thread earlier in my search. Maybe I need to spend some search time in the FITA forum....


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Longrifle 

Call John Wert at trad tech ask what he has

If you have a 17 inch riser and go with medium limbs you will get a 60 inch bow if you go with longs you will get a 62 inch bow 

A 19 inch riser with mediums will give you a 62 inch bow and longs a 64

I think with your draw a 62 inch or 64 inch will give you what you are looking for 

Like I said call John see what 17 or 19 inch riser he can offer in your price range 

Then see what he has in a set of limbs 

The Black Maxs are very good for the price 

Also used ILF limbs are abundant on the different sites 

Trad Talk usually has a lot 

You can get limbs at almost half price in some cases 

That is the beauty of Ilf 

Start with a good riser in the length that suits you. Make sure it feels good to you IMHO the riser is like an action on a good rile, its the heart of the piece. Get the riser you want even if its a little more than you want to spend and than watch the classifieds and jump on the right set of limbs 

If you don't like the limbs you can always flip them for probable what you paid 

If you get a riser fom John and you don't like the way it feels you can return it and try another 

Just remember the classifieds is your friend


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

Now THAT'S what I was hoping for! Thank you sir!! I'm not as concerned with the overall length as I am the feel and I think anything 62" or longer will work. If I can pick your brain for a second longer it'd be a big help. What are your opinions on longer riser/ shorter limbs vs shorter riser/longer limbs?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Man there's a lot more qualified people than me but for me and I am primarily a hunter not a target shooter even thou I am really enjoying shooting 3 d lately I like a 17 inch riser and a medium limb at my draw 

I like to get into the meat of a limb meaning at my draw which is 27 1/2 to 28 I like a sixty inch bow . That's why I run my limbs only about one turn out to bottomed 

I don't like short limbs on long risers and I don't like long limbs on short risers I prefer a happy medium and that is why I only by medium limbs on my 17 or 19 inch risers giving me my optimum for me length of 60 or 62 inch bows.

Since you have about a two inch longer draw than I just go up accordingly 

Look for a 19 inch riser and grab a set of mediums or longs if the right used pair comes along experiment 

A longer bow will always or in most cases be more stable and the shorter a bit more maneuverable and you will be working the limb more


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

Me too buddy, primarily a hunter but I'm trying to build a 3D/hunting rig that's a little smoother with just a little more adjustability than my current longbow. Thanks for the help, I do appreciate it......


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

My 21" Hoyt excel is like butter with medium tradtech black max limbs and I'm right at 29" draw, doesn't stack at all. I'd stay away from short limbs at your draw length though.


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

Much reading and many questions later I happened upon a Black Bear allegedly warfed by the guru Bob Gordon himself(thanks Bigjono!) and a really clean set of used TradTech BM 40# longs(thanks to Steve Long!). I have the limbs in hand and hopefully the riser will be here tommorrow. I'm thinking I'll have a 66" package that, bolted tight, draws 43#-46# and should be incredibly smooth.... 

The debate now is to go with a plunger and spring rest or install a build up on the shelf area and use a padded bolt(what basically functions as an adjustable sideplate). That was suggested and quite honestly sounds like simplicity and adjustability all in one. Anyone else tried this particular combination?
I also purchased a NOS Golden Key Futura 'V' Coil rest that I might try. I'm either in for the tuning nightmare from hell or one super-sweet experience.....


----------



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

You can shoot that bow off the shelf and use a thin furniture pad as a strike plate.


----------



## limpguy (Oct 13, 2004)

check out this forum 
http://tradtalk.com/


----------

